# TBT Collectibles Pricing Guide (DEAD)



## will. (Dec 31, 2019)

yawn ive moved on to another hobby. please disregard.

┌─── ･ ｡ﾟ☆: *.☽ .* :☆ﾟ. ───┐
tbt collectibles pricing guide!
└─── ･ ｡ﾟ☆: *.☽ .* :☆ﾟ. ───┘




Spoiler



WELCOME to my new price spreadsheet! i think its about time for another one since pandapple's pricing spreadsheet has been discontinued, and hopefully this will be helpful to all the members of tbt! please use this guide however you like, and you aren't forced to follow this of course! anybody and everybody is free to price however they feel is right!





Spoiler



right now, values have been decided by what i and other members have seen in the past couple weeks, but _everyone_ can play a huge role in keeping this up to date and accurate! *please feel free to comment what you've sold so we can maintain this!* this goes hand in hand with mog's tier list, which is perfect for trades and general values!!

tbt collectible tier


here's the spreadsheet where i'm tracking sales. the list below reflects the prices recorded here!

┌─── ･ ｡ﾟ☆: *.☽ .* :☆ﾟ. ───┐
sales data spreadsheet
└─── ･ ｡ﾟ☆: *.☽ .* :☆ﾟ. ───┘


_thank u for looking through here, i hope it helped!
this was created with the help of the community and my friends in the tbt collectibles server!
feel free to add your sales data so that this can adjust with the market!t
thanks, have a lovely day!_


----------



## will. (Dec 31, 2019)

reserved for future use!! happy new years eve btw

if you're reading this, once again, feel free to comment collectibles sales data u have so we can update! i have a private spreadsheet that im using to make sure these stay accurate, so all the data we can get is lovely!


----------



## Azrael (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks for this, Will!


----------



## digimon (Dec 31, 2019)

thank you so much for taking the time to put this together! i'll be adding a link to this thread in my collecible wishlist/selling thread! 

happy new year! (⑅ˊᵕˋ⑅)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

Thank you so much for this! It'll be super useful!

Would you like people to update you with the prices that they've sold their collectibles at in order to keep the list up to date?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah I just saw your post above lol I'm a dummy 

Also it's really interesting to see Pinky/Invader going for 5k each. Makes me proud that I own all three arcade collectibles c:


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 31, 2019)

Marked for later; thanks for keeping track of this stuff!


----------



## Nougat (Jan 1, 2020)

Great list! Thank you 

Just the Gold Candy is priced quite high, I remember Flyffel bought two a few days ago: one for 700, and one for 300.


----------



## will. (Jan 1, 2020)

Nougat said:


> Great list! Thank you
> 
> Just the Gold Candy is priced quite high, I remember Flyffel bought two a few days ago: one for 700, and one for 300.



thanks for letting me know! i’ll update right now ♡


----------



## Hat' (Jan 1, 2020)

thanks for doing this, i'm gonna give u some collectible purchase i did recently, if that can help somehow.

bought:

purple feather: 3400 (+ pink cosmos, so about 3500)
kirby egg: 950 (also someone was willing to sell one for 1k, but i didn't have the funds)
do house: 1 for 500 and 1 for 580

traded:

flee for aquamarine birthstone


sold:

strange doll: 7500
mother's day carnation: 100 
2 spring sakuras: 250
2 peaches: 600


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 1, 2020)

RESERVED


----------



## matt (Jan 1, 2020)

Wish the Christmas gold candy would go up to 1000tbt


----------



## Miharu (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi will!! Most recent sales for *Love ball* would be 6k tbt and 6.5k tbt so I think pricing love balls should be around that range instead of 8-9k tbt since none has been sold for that price. c: 

As for *sweet feather*, someone traded theirs for my galaxy egg. I feel like 8-10k tbt on the sweet feather sounds better than the estimate of 15k tbt. 

*Chocolate cakes* I saw one sold for 250 tbt and one sold for 300 tbt and I believe a little while ago I saw others sold for 300 tbt as well, so maybe lowering the range to 300-500 tbt would be good since there's a ton more in circulation due to the recent events. 

*Ditto eggs* should be 500-600 tbt, I saw one just sold for 500 tbt and I bought a lot of mine ranging between 500-600 tbt.

For *Invader*, I bought mine for 3k tbt and sold it for 3k tbt

*Pinky* I also bought for around 3k tbt and sold it cheaper than that. 

Bought a *light blue balloon* for 1k tbt and been seeing it range around 1-1.5k tbt so far 

Bought an *orange balloon* for 700 tbt, saw one also sold for 700 tbt, and I bought another for 1k tbt


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 1, 2020)

i feel bumping pinwheel to 20k+ is the right thing to do :>


----------



## Nougat (Jan 1, 2020)

Finally found some time do write these down. Some recent sales/purchases/trades of mine that could be helpful!

-Bought a *stale cake* for 60 tbt
-Bought an *orange balloon* for 1500 tbt
-Bought a *Coco* for 200 tbt

-Sold a *peach* for 300 tbt
-Sold *7 cherries* for around 57 tbt each (400 tbt for the bundle, reduced price)
-Sold a *chocolate cake *for 250 tbt
-Sold a *stale cake* for 50 tbt (reduced because I sold together with chocolate cake)
-Sold an *orange balloon* for 1000 tbt (this was a week or so before I bough the one for 1500 tbt)

-Traded *dreamy egg + eevee* for *moon ball*
-Traded *yellow house* for *galaxy egg*
-Traded *2 Christmas dolls* (Kapp'n and Timmy) for *1 spring sakura*


----------



## will. (Jan 2, 2020)

nougat and miharu what would i do without yall! thanks for your contributions, i've updated the list!! <3


----------



## Jacob (Jan 2, 2020)

Very pretty guide!!! good job 

I kinda like the ? you have for the red balloon, I'm thinking a ? is more accurate for the Weird Doll right now than 20k+, especially if thats how pinwheel is being priced also


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

Here's my recent transactions:
- Bought three cherries at about 30 tbt each
- Sold a Jingle Doll for 50 tbt

I'll be sure to report back with any more later :>


----------



## will. (Jan 2, 2020)

bump!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

Today I...
- Traded a Red Turnip for a Peach+100tbt
- Traded an Easter Egg for a Peach

Seems like lately peaches have been selling for 300-400 tbt


----------



## Coach (Jan 2, 2020)

In the last few weeks I sold the following:

3 stale cakes at 60 TBT each
Candy Easter egg at 600 TBT
Easter egg at 400 TBT
3 Ice Cream Swirls at 500 TBT each
Bloodshot potion at 1500 TBT value
I also bought an Invader for 4k TBT a little bit ago, and traded a Strange doll for a flower wand.


----------



## Miharu (Jan 2, 2020)

Bought a Heart Glow Wand for 7.9k tbt + Ruby!  <333333


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

I just realized this, but is the Zipper Sakura on this list anywhere? I just traded one for a Peach!


----------



## will. (Jan 2, 2020)

Miharu said:


> Bought a Heart Glow Wand for 7.9k tbt + Ruby!  <333333



yay i’ll add it in!!



xSuperMario64x said:


> I just realized this, but is the Zipper Sakura on this list anywhere? I just traded one for a Peach!



oops i meant to put it in the easter section! thanks for the data too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

will. said:


> oops i meant to put it in the easter section! thanks for the data too!



Yeah it's a kinda off the wall collectible so it can be easy to miss lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2020)

Bump ☆


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 4, 2020)

Yesterday I bought a Zipper Sakura for 100TBT!


----------



## will. (Jan 5, 2020)

bump <3


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 5, 2020)

Let's see...

I sold a
Red Balloon - 1.7KTBT
Ancient Candle - 60TBT
Green Candy - 40TBT


----------



## lsabella (Jan 5, 2020)

bought a dark egg for 1.5k a few days ago
sold it for 700
bought red balloon for 1.5k tbt + blue balloon
pretty sure thats it for now. thank you, this thread is very helpful!


----------



## Corndoggy (Jan 5, 2020)

ive just sold my red balloon for 3k tbt if that helps


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 5, 2020)

I sold my Dreamy Party Popper for 3k TBT!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jan 5, 2020)

Recently sold purple bat potion for 700 and bought swamp potion for 1k


----------



## cornimer (Jan 5, 2020)

I have traded the following things for red balloons (three different red balloons):
-Fresh feather
-Cool feather
-Dreamy popper


----------



## seliph (Jan 5, 2020)

hey will! just an observation but haven't dreamy poppers been typically going for 2.5-3k? and flower wands for like 4-5ish?

i'm kinda curious how you're determining prices, even moreso with older collectibles that you don't really see like black/white feather


----------



## Miharu (Jan 5, 2020)

Can I suggest an open spreadsheet that shows actual sales noted down? O: I feel like that would be easier to keep track of as well as show what has been bought. (I think panda did something like that in the past).


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 5, 2020)

That would be a good idea! It is better than all of these comments!


----------



## will. (Jan 5, 2020)

seliph said:


> hey will! just an observation but haven't dreamy poppers been typically going for 2.5-3k? and flower wands for like 4-5ish?
> 
> i'm kinda curious how you're determining prices, even moreso with older collectibles that you don't really see like black/white feather



yes sorry i meant to update dreamy poppers today! and with older collectibles, i’ve had help from the discord along with where they’re placed on the tier list - but also the prices marked with * aren’t up to date yet and so they aren’t solid data. for the collectibles that are currently being sold a lot and also being recorded on this thread, i have a side spreadsheet going with all the prices laid out and then i take high and low values from the past however many weeks! if you have any corrections, please let me know so i can change them and so this can become a good resource for everyone ♡

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> Can I suggest an open spreadsheet that shows actual sales noted down? O: I feel like that would be easier to keep track of as well as show what has been bought. (I think panda did something like that in the past).



sure i’ll link to what has actually been sold! i was discussing it in the discord and we decided it would be easiest for everyone to see the data if it were just on a thread, but for transparency and like credibility, i’ll link the spreadsheet soon!!!


----------



## Miharu (Jan 5, 2020)

will. said:


> sure i’ll link to what has actually been sold! i was discussing it in the discord and we decided it would be easiest for everyone to see the data if it were just on a thread, but for transparency and like credibility, i’ll link the spreadsheet soon!!!


Sounds great!! The spreadsheet will be so much easier to navigate too compared to searching through the entire thread XD Thanks will!~


----------



## seliph (Jan 5, 2020)

will. said:


> yes sorry i meant to update dreamy poppers today! and with older collectibles, i’ve had help from the discord along with where they’re placed on the tier list - but also the prices marked with * aren’t up to date yet and so they aren’t solid data. for the collectibles that are currently being sold a lot and also being recorded on this thread, i have a side spreadsheet going with all the prices laid out and then i take high and low values from the past however many weeks! if you have any corrections, please let me know so i can change them and so this can become a good resource for everyone ♡



lol no worries i was just like ??? have poppers really gone up that much in a day

and ohh ok i didnt remember seeing em mentioned on discord so i wasnt sure

on that note i added up my recent trade for a black feather and it's about 7-8kish in collectibles


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 5, 2020)

I bought a gold candy for 950 if that means anything! (600 + 7 cherries) I may have been slightly misguided


----------



## John Wick (Jan 5, 2020)

I've sold many peaches since 2017, and never gotten a price over 300.

I got 300 for one peach at one point, the rest (about 15) averaged between 150 and 250 TBT.


----------



## digimon (Jan 5, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I've sold many peaches since 2017, and never gotten a price over 300.
> 
> I got 300 for one peach at one point, the rest (about 15) averaged between 150 and 250 TBT.



i think it fluctuates depends on how easy a collectible is to find? like i paid 525 for my peach back in jan 2019


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 6, 2020)

Sold a hot feather for 1.7k.

Sold a dreamy party popper for 2.5k.

Traded a red balloon for a green feather, pikachu egg and 500 TBT.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jan 6, 2020)

Traded a Red Balloon for a cyan house and a 2020 green balloon!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

Bought a Ditto Egg for 500TBT!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 7, 2020)

sold a red balloon for 1.7 k tbt
sold Coco for 120 tbt
sold Christmas Candy for 300 tbt
sold a Kirby egg for 950 tbt
sold Leif for 100 tbt
sold a Sakura Egg for 500 tbt
sold Ruby for 120 tbt
bought Waluigi Eggs for 600 tbt and 725 tbt 
sold Easter Egg for 225 tbt

That's all I can think of right now
Thanks for this thread Will! It's very helpful ^^


----------



## Zura (Jan 7, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Zura (Jan 7, 2020)

Boop


----------



## lsabella (Jan 7, 2020)

sold mint for 155 yesterday i think


----------



## Azrael (Jan 7, 2020)

Traded a goomba for a dreamy egg


----------



## will. (Jan 7, 2020)

BUMP!!

the spreadsheet is now available!
if you'd like your data to be recorded, once again simply comment your sales data!

thanks everyone!
if you have any concerns feel free to pm or ask here!


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 7, 2020)

Let's see...in the last few days

Pumpkin Cupcake - 100TBT
Spring Sakura - 160TBT
Cool Feather - 1.7K TBT


----------



## Miharu (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi will!! Thanks for posting the spreadsheet! <3 I think for the collectibles that haven't been sold recently or doesn't have any data, maybe instead of estimated prices, we can keep it consistent and within range according to mog's guide! O: 

I feel like if a collectible hasn't been sold, it should be left blank under the "recent sales" section, instead of an *(estimated price). People can use mog's guide in accordance. :3


----------



## will. (Jan 7, 2020)

Miharu said:


> Hi will!! Thanks for posting the spreadsheet! <3 I think for the collectibles that haven't been sold recently or doesn't have any data, maybe instead of estimated prices, we can keep it consistent and within range according to mog's guide! O:
> 
> I feel like if a collectible hasn't been sold, it should be left blank under the "recent sales" section, instead of an *(estimated price). People can use mog's guide in accordance. :3



i’ll consider that!! i might go back through there and recheck the prices to match mogs list exactly, but for the most part, thats where the estimates came from! especially considering that people are allowed to price however they think is fit, i think an estimated range is nice to see! also i linked mogs list so that people could use it!


----------



## Miharu (Jan 7, 2020)

will. said:


> i’ll consider that!! i might go back through there and recheck the prices to match mogs list exactly, but for the most part, thats where the estimates came from! especially considering that people are allowed to price however they think is fit, i think an estimated range is nice to see! also i linked mogs list so that people could use it!



Yeah! I definitely agree that an estimated range is nice to see! That's mainly why I suggested to keep the "recent" sales empty or have it with an estimated range like with mog's guide so it doesn't feel like people are getting ripped off/overpaying if they see a set estimated price. An example would be the estimated price of the Pinwheel which is listed on your OP as an estimated 20k tbt, the Disco Egg 8k tbt , White Feather 12k tbt, and Black Feather 10k tbt. There's no range for those, so I feel like people would be more inclined to think that's the actual pricing of them when I don't think any has sold according to your spreadsheet so far. O: 

I'll probably suggest either leaving the "recent" sales empy for those with no recent sales or "looking for new sales"!


----------



## seliph (Jan 7, 2020)

will. said:


> i’ll consider that!! i might go back through there and recheck the prices to match mogs list exactly, but for the most part, thats where the estimates came from! especially considering that people are allowed to price however they think is fit, i think an estimated range is nice to see! also i linked mogs list so that people could use it!



hope its ok to chime in but i think a big issue is listing an *estimated* price under the title of "recent sales". it's a bit misleading, especially if the estimates are based on sales that are 2-3 years old. if there's no recent sales then it doesn't make sense to have any data

o miharu sniped me lol


----------



## will. (Jan 7, 2020)

definitely agree with you there!!! i’ll make some changes so that it’s clear that those aren’t recent sales and estimates ranges aren’t totally correct!

thanks jas!! these suggestions are definitely appreciated <3


----------



## Miharu (Jan 7, 2020)

will. said:


> definitely agree with you there!!! i’ll make some changes so that it’s clear that those aren’t recent sales and estimates ranges aren’t totally correct!
> 
> thanks jas!! these suggestions are definitely appreciated <3



No problem Will! <3 Thanks for taking the time to create this thread!  I'll let you know if I have any more suggestions


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 7, 2020)

Sold:
Dreamy popper : 3K plus light blue house

Trades:
January birthstone for a christmas candy


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 8, 2020)

Sold a Pierrot Candy for 1.200 TBT!


----------



## Zura (Jan 8, 2020)

Boop


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 8, 2020)

Up :0


----------



## lsabella (Jan 8, 2020)

sold dark egg for 700 a few days ago


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 8, 2020)

Hey! Here are my current transactions!
*Mint*: 155TBT
*Tortimer*: 200TBT
*Orange Balloon*: 2,800TBT
*Sakura Easter Egg*: 425TBT
*Red Feather*: 1,000TBT
*Green Feather*: 1,000TBT
*Spirit Wix Candy*: 1,000TBT
*Spirit Pierrot Candy*: 1,200TBT
*Pumpkin Cupcake*: 100TBT
*Cool Feather*: 1,700TBT

I also traded a Ditto Egg for a Purple Bat Potion! Hope this helps.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 9, 2020)

I sold a Pikachu Egg for 500 TBT and a Blue Candy for 50 TBT.


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 9, 2020)

bump for u


----------



## Valzed (Jan 9, 2020)

I sold my Red Balloon for a Swamp Potion (valued at 1000 TBT) + 1400 TBT. Thank you!


----------



## Zura (Jan 9, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Azrael (Jan 10, 2020)

Bought Mori for 1300
Sold Orange Balloon for 2.8k
Sold Ancient Candle, Pumpkin Cupcake and Voodoo Doll for 500 bundle


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 10, 2020)

Traded yellow letter for party popper


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 10, 2020)

up!

also some transactions:
traded my red balloon for a green balloon & orange balloon
bought a dreamy popper for 3k


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 10, 2020)

Pretty small but I sold some things 

Swamp Potion - 1.1KTBT
Easter Egg - 250TBT


----------



## Zura (Jan 11, 2020)

Boops


----------



## will. (Jan 11, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Azrael (Jan 11, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Azrael (Jan 12, 2020)

Bought: 
Swamp potion 1k
Bloodshot potion 1k
Purple bat potion 700


----------



## will. (Jan 12, 2020)

update bump! i've started going through threads to update sales data!


----------



## Zura (Jan 13, 2020)

Bump boop


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jan 13, 2020)

Sold a dreamy popper for Mori house+1.7k


----------



## lsabella (Jan 13, 2020)

bump i love this thread


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 14, 2020)

_boomp <3_​


----------



## will. (Jan 15, 2020)

bump! will find some time today to go through threads!


----------



## Zura (Jan 15, 2020)

Boop


----------



## will. (Jan 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 16, 2020)

Did some things like

Bought a Ditto Egg - 500TBT
Sold a Father's Day Carnation - 80TBT


----------



## will. (Jan 16, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 17, 2020)

boomp <3​


----------



## Zura (Jan 19, 2020)

Boop


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 20, 2020)

boomp~​


----------



## Zura (Jan 21, 2020)

Boop


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 23, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Jan 24, 2020)

bump! just added some data!


----------



## will. (Jan 25, 2020)

bumpp!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 26, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Jan 26, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 26, 2020)

Don't know if you still need data but...

Bought
Flea - 225TBT
Cyan House - 750TBT
Pink House - 1300TBT


----------



## will. (Jan 27, 2020)

bump! updated some prices today!


----------



## Nougat (Jan 27, 2020)

Bought a purple candy for 250tbt


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 27, 2020)

sold a choco cake for 250


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 28, 2020)

Then I bought an Easter egg for 300


----------



## will. (Jan 28, 2020)

bump! updated prices from the market! i’ll catch some of the more recent ones tonight !


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2020)

I recently bought a purple candy for 250 tbt, forgot to mention a few days ago


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 28, 2020)

I used this guide to price some collectibles. If they sell I will post their prices here.


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

Meep

Keep this up!


----------



## will. (Jan 30, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cheryll (Jan 30, 2020)

Is it okay if I suggest something to this thread?



Spoiler: things :P



A white violet picture is missing. :}

Maybe put in parentheses next to the houses explained what their name is in Japanese, "do" or "mori" since there are some people who don't know that.

Some text is enlarged like in the eggs section and the second word past love ball. I think you mentioned your computer was acting up so maybe something happened?



Well, these were just in the back of my mind.


----------



## will. (Jan 30, 2020)

Cheryll said:


> Is it okay if I suggest something to this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i’ll keep these in mind! i’ve checked on my desktop and phone, as well as my siblings computer, and nothing seems to be wrong with the text size? if anybody else sees this, feel free to let me know, but i can’t see a problem to be fixed!
regarding the house names i can add them in but i think the names are sufficient right now! 
also, thanks for pointing out the white lily picture being missing. i’ll change it when i’m home!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2020)

Bump :>


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 2, 2020)

Meep :}

If it helps, I bought a pink house (う) for 900TBT.


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 3, 2020)

bump

I bought a Christmas Gold Candy for 600 TBT


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 4, 2020)

I bought a Glam Feather for 8k TBT.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 4, 2020)

~ Reserved ~ This is so useful ˙˚ʚ(?◡`)ɞ˚˙


----------



## Azrael (Feb 6, 2020)

ʕ•́ᴥ•̀ʔっ


----------



## Hanami (Feb 6, 2020)

bought 2 dreamy poppers for 3.5K each


----------



## Nougat (Feb 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## will. (Feb 16, 2020)

huge bump! just updated all the marketplace sales from february and the very end of january. if you have any sales that didn't happen publicly, feel free to add them here!


----------



## will. (Feb 16, 2020)

bump to the top ♡


----------



## Miharu (Feb 16, 2020)

Sold a Toy Hammer for 3k tbt c:


----------



## Miharu (Feb 17, 2020)

Bought a nightmare egg for 3k tbt c:


----------



## Azrael (Feb 23, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Nougat (Feb 24, 2020)

Sold a Purple Candy for 250!


----------



## Azrael (Feb 27, 2020)

Traded my dreamy popper for a pastel disco egg + 700 tbt


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 27, 2020)

Sold a Dreamy Party Popper for 3k tbt.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Feb 28, 2020)

Sold a blue rose for 150tbt


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 29, 2020)

I sold
Flea - 200
Cherry - 30
December birthstone - 100


----------



## Azrael (Mar 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 6, 2020)

Bought a Glam Feather for 7.5k TBT


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

Bump! Bought two Candy Easter Eggs for 500 each (one from toadsworthy and one from corlee1289).


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 11, 2020)

Bought an invader for 1.75k tbt and a swamp potion (I guess approximately 2.75k tbt?)
Sold a pika egg for 500tbt
Sold a frost egg for 1.4k tbt
Traded a tortimer and 150tbt for a bat potion

And I think that's all I've got for now


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Mar 13, 2020)

What's the difference between the red pinwheel and the fair pinwheel? Also between stale cake and just 'cake'?
Thanks for your list! It might take ages to compile.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 13, 2020)

thoraofasgard said:


> What's the difference between the red pinwheel and the fair pinwheel? Also between stale cake and just 'cake'?
> Thanks for your list! It might take ages to compile.



There's no difference there!


----------



## will. (Mar 13, 2020)

^^ what jacob said!

also, with all the activity in the market recently, im finding time this weekend to go through all the march sales! soon everything will be updated <3


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Mar 13, 2020)

Jacob said:


> There's no difference there!



Oh wow! I guess I'm rich and never realised it! lol


----------



## Hat' (Mar 13, 2020)

Hey therrre!
I just bought a kirby egg for 1.5k TBT!


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 15, 2020)

Bought a Moon Ball for 3,5k from glow!


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 27, 2020)

Why isn’t this stickyed

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why isn’t this stickyed


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 27, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> Why isn’t this stickyed


It's not an official/TBT endorsed source.

Edit:

Traded Purple Feather for Moon Ball + Hot Feather + 1k TBT.
Sold Sakura Egg for 550.
Sold Ditto Egg for 650.


----------



## will. (Mar 27, 2020)

i keep forgetting to update, but i’ll go ahead and update this weekend


----------



## allainah (Mar 30, 2020)

sold the party popper for 5.5k plus 2 toy hammers!~


----------



## selbishikh (Mar 30, 2020)

how much do Pokeballs go for usually? I see that its question marked here but I dont know if somebody may have some knowledge!


----------



## Stil (Mar 30, 2020)

16k-20k


----------



## Koi Karp (Mar 30, 2020)

selbishikh said:


> how much do Pokeballs go for usually? I see that its question marked here but I dont know if somebody may have some knowledge!



I know one sold for 9,000 last year. That was a quick trade though, so I believe it to be anywhere between 10-20k


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 30, 2020)

selbishikh said:


> how much do Pokeballs go for usually? I see that its question marked here but I dont know if somebody may have some knowledge!


last sales were around 10(-16k?) I think


----------



## Stil (Apr 22, 2020)

Im going to bump this

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

btw Bought 3 pokeballs
one was 19k 
one was 16k 
one was 18k


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 22, 2020)

Sold:
Jingle 100tbt
Spring Sakura 200tbt
Red balloon 2.5k
Orange balloon 1.5k


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 22, 2020)

Sold 11 Father's day carnations for 100 each


----------



## Stil (Apr 22, 2020)

bump


----------



## Stil (Apr 23, 2020)

Sold 3 moon balls for 7000 TBT each


----------



## Jas (Apr 23, 2020)

sold:
jingle christmas doll 50 tbt
jack 200 tbt
red candy 20 tbt


----------



## Stil (Apr 23, 2020)

Purchased 5 Pokeballs in a bulk trade situation @ 13k TBT each
Original single ball asking price set @ *16k TBT*


----------



## Hat' (Apr 24, 2020)

Sold:

Peach for 350 TBT
Bloodshot Potion for 1.4k TBT
March Birthstone for 100 TBT
Lucky for 150 TBT


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

Bought a pokeball for 20k


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2020)

bump


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2020)

I sold three apples.

The most I made on one sale is 800 TBT.
The least I made is 500 TBT.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 29, 2020)

I sold 2 Famous Mushrooms for 250 each


----------



## Stil (May 5, 2020)

bump :3


----------



## Cadbberry (May 5, 2020)

I purchased an Ice Cream Swirl for 600 tbt


----------



## lieryl (May 5, 2020)

i bought a timmy christmas doll for 150 TBT


----------



## BalloonFight (May 6, 2020)

Bought these recently:

Blue Feather - 900 TBT
Dreamy Party Popper - 3.2k TBT


----------



## IonicKarma (May 8, 2020)

Recently bought a Yoshi egg for 2k TBT!


----------



## Flyffel (May 22, 2020)

Will pls <3


----------



## grah (May 22, 2020)

I bought recently:
Pikachu egg: 500 and also 200.
Ditto egg: 550
Spring sakura: 150
Zipper sakura: 150
Leif: 150
Coco: 200
Red candy: 15
Yellow candy: 15
Voodoo doll: 100
Pastel disco egg: 900
Purple bat potion: 850 tbt value
Sakura egg: 350


----------



## Aliya (May 22, 2020)

Bought within the past month or so:

Dreamy Popper - 3k
Spirit Candy: Pierrot - 1k

Bought today: 

Coco - 250


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

Just bought a glam feather for:
- 1 nightmare egg (~4000)
- 1 ditto egg (~800)
- 1 spring sakura (~250)
- 2000 tbt

In total that's about 7,050 tbt, which is around what I expected it to be worth (7-8k tbt).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just bought a glam feather for:
> - 1 nightmare egg (~4000)
> - 1 ditto egg (~800)
> - 1 spring sakura (~250)
> ...


Woo, congrats!  You've wanted one of those for awhile, right?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Woo, congrats!  You've wanted one of those for awhile, right? ❤


Yes omg!! I've been wanting one since the end of the 2017 fair!!


----------



## DawnAri (Jul 29, 2020)

I bought:

spring shamrock & pink tulip: 475 TBT (price reduced because I bought them together)
white lilly & white tulip: 40 TBT
red tulip & yellow violet: 55 TBT


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 29, 2020)

I sold a Bloodshot Potion to @JaneIIe (finally!!!) for 1.4k TBT.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

I recently bought a Christmas gold candy for 1.5k tbt


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 30, 2020)

I just traded a Dreamy Popper for:
- Yoshi Egg (2k tbt)
- Leaf Ticket Egg (2k tbt)
- Regular Easter Egg (~300 tbt)


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bumping this useful thread!


----------



## Dio (Sep 1, 2020)

Traded a Sheep Plushie + 2k tbt for:
- Invader
- Pinky

Not too sure of the sheep plushies value tbh and how the value will change in a few months but since I don't know anyone who has traded one I'll just leave this here :0


----------

